# 72 inch LEDs



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

I want to keep led's on the 125 I'm planning, but the only 72" I have seen are obscenely expensive. Are there brands that could be daisy chained together, like 3 24" lights?


----------



## The Cichlid Guy (Oct 18, 2014)

If you got 2 or 3 Current USA Satellites, you could control them all with one remote. Also, Beamswork makes some 72" fixtures that are pretty affordable, but they don't have many different settings. Then again, if general LED lighting is all you're after, that might not be a bad thing.


----------



## Scott Bryant (Sep 28, 2014)

Going to check out the 125 today and determine if 2 or 3 lights is a better fit.


----------



## CjCichlid (Sep 14, 2005)

I have a single 48in Current LED+ fixture on my 6ft 135gal and it is more than bright enough for my tastes. I actually almost always have the light dimmed down a bit.


----------



## atreis (Jan 15, 2013)

I've had this one for three years now - am quite happy: http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Marine-Reef-p/56449.htm

Some other options also from this site:
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-EVO-Marine-Reef-p/56549.htm
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-EVO-Quad-Marine-Reef-Corals-p/56579.htm
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Pent-HI-Lumen-p/56369p.htm
http://www.aquatraders.com/LED-Aquarium-Lighting-Beamswork-Pent-HI-Lumen-p/56369.htm


----------



## workharddieproud (Nov 7, 2013)

I have 2 21" Marineland Hidden LED lights that clip inside the tank, sight unseen. Love them, no problems. Had them for 5 months.


----------

